# 2 mares stolen and sold in Central Oregon



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh that's tuff. I cannot imagine going through that. I would be heart broken. Best of luck with the search.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If board was owing then it's the BO's right to sell at auction.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I really don't know the whole story, just thought I would pass word along. In fact I have heard nothing more on fb or cl lately so ?????


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that ad has been closed.


----------

